# Best thing for pulled hamstring?



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Went and pulled my hamstring today at football, extremely painful at the minute, constant ache all down my leg.

Sitting with a heat pack on it at the minute, is that better than ice?

The ache goes away if i bring my leg upto my chest, should I be doing this quite often to stop the hamstring tightening up?


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

(copied from another site....I'd love to take the credit, but it wouldn't be true  )

*Treating a Pulled Hamstring*
An injured person should follow the "RICE" advice: Rest, Ice, Compression, Elevation.

*Rest*: Rest the leg often, but not at all times. Inactivity can hamper healing.
*Ice*: Use an ice pack (or bag of frozen peas, wrapped in a dish cloth) on the strained hamstring for 15 - 20 minute sessions. Repeat several times each day for the first three days after injury.
*Compression*: Use a compression bandage, but don't wrap it too tight.
*Elevate*: While resting the leg or while using the ice pack, keep it propped up and elevated.
In addition to the RICE treatment, the patient can begin gentle stretching around the area. Move slowly, and hold the movement before any pain develops.

If the pain hasn't eased within three days, a doctor should be contacted. The pulled hamstring could be a more significant tear than originally thought, and physical therapy may be required.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

You need to see your GP for some ant inflammatories and pain killers. 

Coc-codamol or similar.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Aching isn't that bad now after the heat pack.

Have got some co codamol so I will take some later if pains bad still.

Thanks for your help. Hate pulled muscles etc, they always seem to take ages to heal, I will give football a miss next weekend I think.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

About 3 weeks rest. Keep it raised as best you. Put Ibuleve Max Strength gel on it. 

Been there, done that and got the t-shirt.


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

I feel your pain! I have terrible trouble with my hamstrings whilst playing rugby. 

I always use the RICE method. 20 mins iced 20 mins off 20 mins iced etc etc. 

If I can only give you one bit of advice, even if it feels better don't rush back into playing, it will all end in tears! 

When it does feel better start stretching as much as you can, I tried to stretch every hour. I'm now stretching once a day to prevent it going again. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Matt1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Rest and elevate has always worked for me. Never used compression shorts but my old man swears by them.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Linebreak compression shorts are the best shorts for supporting hamstrings and groin muscles.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would be going the ice route instead of the heat route.

If this is a comman occurrence then prevention is better than cure. I know a lot of football players stuggle with groin and hamstring tears/pulls etc. Obviously there are other causes but one of the main causes is a bad strength ratio between your quads and hamstrings. Try and do some work to strengthen up the hamstrings and bring the ratio closer together.

As people have pointed out try and stretch often as the scar tissue where its repairing will be tight. I did this all my dislocated ankle and I cant tell I ever did anything to it and I put this down to stretching throughout my recovery and keeping fairly active


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Tips said:


> Linebreak compression shorts are the best shorts for supporting hamstrings and groin muscles.


Never used these but I do run in a pair of skins now and they have definitely helped.


----------

